# First Step mods to add to a bone stock 06 GTO



## Allen9001 (Oct 26, 2013)

hey guys im new to the goat platform, i recently purchased a 06 GTO with 40k miles that is 100% stock, my goals with this car is to make a every day driver that puts down 500-650 hp, where would you guys start and what direction would you head?


----------



## Allen9001 (Oct 26, 2013)

and by direction to head i mean Turbo or 100% engine


----------



## svede1212 (Nov 1, 2005)

There are pros and cons to both. Forced is a for sure way to go to get your goals but it has high initial cost and boost of any kind has it's drawbacks for dependability. NA can be done a little at a time but you'll max out a little over 500 RWHP. Whatever way you need to address other things in the suspension and driveline.


----------



## Allen9001 (Oct 26, 2013)

Yea the more research I do the more I see that, looks like most people say start with headers then it branches off in many directions from there depending on the person


----------



## svede1212 (Nov 1, 2005)

Headers and if a stick a shifter are by far the first mods that I would and did do (get a tune after the headers)


----------



## Allen9001 (Oct 26, 2013)

Yea a set of kooks are on top of my list, any opinions on a good mild cam to get the most out of a daily driver?


----------



## jpalamar (Jul 22, 2008)

Do your suspension and drivetrain before adding that kinda power unless you want a huge paperweight.


----------



## Allen9001 (Oct 26, 2013)

True, I'll stick with the headers and a good tune for now but if you guys have suggestions of future mods after that I'd love to hear them


----------



## svede1212 (Nov 1, 2005)

I had headers, shifter, cam and cheap drag bags for my first mods and it was a great start. I eventually did my entire suspension but it had no where near the impact the first 4 things did.


----------



## Allen9001 (Oct 26, 2013)

Which cam did you go with? And would you have swapped it for a different one?


----------



## svede1212 (Nov 1, 2005)

I got a FlowTech Induction StreetSweeper HT (228/232 .612/.600 111). I'm in the process of fixing my car right now after breaking a timing chain so now would be a great time to change. I thought about it but it's been an awesome street cam with a ton of low end torque and I decided to keep a winner.


----------



## Flagship (Oct 31, 2013)

These are all very interesting facts thanks


----------

